# Spawning gills



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Went out to a local farm pond yesterday. Ponds about 5 acres with a max depth of twenty feet. Hammered the spawning gills near the emerging vegetation. Caught them in about 5ft of water about 10 to 20 ft from the bank. Had a crawler set about 18 inches deep and at times had trouble keeping two rods going. Caught both males and females plus one bonus crappie. Females still had eggs but they seemed ready to dump. I only kept a dozen but it made a nice bag.

Might be a good time to start checking those ponds.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i have not fished one single pond yet this year. might be time to start. i have permission for a few that are a little north of the border that are loaded with dixie plate sized gills.


----------

